# Sunrise Kuparuk Alaska



## John I. Shore (Jan 19, 2013)

Sun came up this afternoon, first time we have seen it since November.  Was suppose to come up yesterday but we had clouds, fog, and -66 wind chill.  Little warmer today!

Not the best shots, only had the cell phone.  Sorry.

John I.


----------



## Resica (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice shot. Seems like it's been November since I've seen the sun too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 19, 2013)

Not sure I'd cotton to well to that two plus months of no sun.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2013)

-66 wind chill  

Cool pics


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey John,
Are those Modular buildings the old Arco Refinery that was set up in the late 70's to mid 80's? If so, I helped build them! In fact, if you go in under the main floor between the beams and the outside skins you might just find my name and Local Union Affiliation with the date I tagged the beams! 

Dick


----------



## quinn (Jan 20, 2013)

Cooool shots!Well i do like me some night shots!


----------



## carver (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful shots John,but way to cold for me!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 20, 2013)

grandpawrichard said:


> Hey John,
> Are those Modular buildings the old Arco Refinery that was set up in the late 70's to mid 80's? If so, I helped build them! In fact, if you go in under the main floor between the beams and the outside skins you might just find my name and Local Union Affiliation with the date I tagged the beams!
> 
> Dick



Just like the ones you made but these aren't the old Refinery.  I'd go look for your name but it's a little Kool out there right now.

I dun went an bought a real camera, maybe next time I'll have some better shots to show ya.

John I.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahh, yes!  Springtime in Alaska!
Nice ones John - appreciate you sharing your part of the world!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 21, 2013)

Well it should start warming up now.  Cool shots.  Make that cold shots.

Hoss


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 21, 2013)

Hoss said:


> Well it should start warming up now.  Cool shots.  Make that cold shots.
> Hoss



Yep, hoping that we should be up to 0 in the next 60 days   Gonna bring my camera back with me next time to see if I can get some better shots.  

John I.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 22, 2013)

I bet y'all were REAL GLAD to see the sun!  Neat shot & a great reminder of what y'all put up with!


----------

